# Peacock Bass



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Trying them out with my datnoids!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

this species of fish almost got me to thinking of going big  how are they btw?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> this species of fish almost got me to thinking of going big  how are they btw?


My datnoids are pretty cool about it, no aggression at all. I can't wait till I put them into a larger tank.

In terms of size, the thin bar datnoid is about 5" long, so he's quite big.

If you decide to go for peacock bass, I have 3 baby Orino Peacock Bass you can purchase. ($6 each, @ 2"ish)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What size tank are they in?

These guys will outgrow the Dat by like 3x.

Your catfish in the back is at risk of being swallowed up as well. I would not keep this PB with those fish.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

where did you get your bass?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> What size tank are they in?
> 
> These guys will outgrow the Dat by like 3x.
> 
> Your catfish in the back is at risk of being swallowed up as well. I would not keep this PB with those fish.


Trying to use him as dilther fish, so far he is very peaceful

It's so hard to find him a new home, especially when he is a kelberi x mono mix (got red tint color when he is relaxed)





shark said:


> where did you get your bass?


If you want it, you can have him for $40

7" er


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol nice peacock

I love them too but too bad they grow into MONSTERS...I don't think I would ever get some unless I built a huge tank.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

If you want it, you can have him for $40

7" er

[/QUOTE]

its ok, thanks for the offer but going out of the country for a while maybe when i come back

already have my hands filled with 2 12" oscars


----------

